# Gibt es den Perfekten Gaming Monitor ?



## Helvegen (28. November 2018)

Hallo Community, 

ich bin bereits seit langer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem perfekten Monitor. Leider bin ich ein sehr Pingeliger Mensch der auch noch das kleinste Problemchen entdeckt, kommt von meiner Arbeit :/

Bis jetzt hatte ich keines der Monitore bestellt und life außer im Elektro Laden gesehen. Da ich mich vorher informieren will und dan genau einmal bestelle und gut ist,  zumindest so die Hoffnung  Da mir das hin und her schicken einfach zu zeitaufwendig ist, im Laden kaufe ich sowieso nichts mehr da man dort bei Rückgabe nur noch Gutscheine bekommt und zwar in jedem Laden-.- 

Ok was ist gefordert :
27 Zoll
WQHD 
+120hz
G-Sync
Tn oder IPS oder VA ist mir inzwischen egal gibt eh zu wenig Auswahl.
Komme aber selber vom Tn Panel 


Was ich absolut nicht haben will und zu 100% Ausschlusskriterium ist.

Backlight bleeding 
Glow 
Colorbanding 
Clouding
Ghosting 

Warum :  gespielt wird sehr viel in dunkler Umgebung und dann auch noch eher dunkle Spiele wie das kommende X4 Fondations oder Scum, Eft und EVE 

Was bis jetzt in Frage kamm:

Asus pg279q ips Backlight Bleed Lotterie 

Asus pg278q Schlechtes Tn + Colorbanding 

Acer xb 271hua sehr schlechte Verarbeitung des Gerätes (hatte einen da) 

Dell s2716dg  war bis jetzt mein Favorit bis ich wieder auf Colorbanding Reviews/Video gestoßen bin 

Und natürlich auch viele Konkurenten angeschaut die aber alle mit den selben Problemen kämpfen.

Generell lese ich auch viel das Leute Backlightbleeding und Colorbsnding nicht so schlimm finden und das bei +500€ Monitoren. 
Was lächerlich ist. 

Meine Frage zu dem Thema gibt es jetzt den Perfekten Monitor von dem ich Evtl nichts gehört habe ?


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. November 2018)

Gibt es den Perfekten Gaming Monitor ? 
Objektiv: Nein
Subjektiv: Möglicherweise ja
Hier hilft nur probieren, testen, versuchen 
Gruß T.


----------



## HisN (28. November 2018)

Helvegen schrieb:


> Meine Frage zu dem Thema gibt es jetzt den Perfekten Monitor von dem ich Evtl nichts gehört habe ?



Da "perfekt" immer eine individuelle Kombination von Eigenschaften ist, ist das schwer von außen zu beurteilen.
Mein "perfekter" Monitor sieht wahrscheinlich ganz anders aus als Deiner. 
Aber gefunden habe ich den auch noch nicht, sondern arrangiere mich mit den "Problemen" die mein Monitor so hat^^
Backlight-Bleeding, Clowding, Colorbanding und Glow gehören glücklicherweise nicht dazu.
Für Weltraumspiele dagegen ist der Schwarzwert und der Konstrast fast perfekt (nur OLED ist besser^^).
Dafür ist das VA Panel so langsam dass ich etwas Ghostig bei Schwarz/Weiß-Kanten bekomme und Helle Fenster auf dunklem Grund werden vertikal "vergrößert" 

Ich hab ja das Gefühl, dass die Panels immer schlechter werden, je schneller sie sind. D.h. die "Probleme" von Gamer-Monitoren und deren Usern sind hausgemacht. Aber das ist nur so ein Gefühl.


----------



## Replikator84 (28. November 2018)

Das Problem kenn ich... ich bin auch auf der suche, aber seit ich ein TN und ein IPS Monitor nebeneinander stehen hab, möchte ich nur noch IPS Panel  
einfach das bessere Bild, und der dafür passende Monitor kostet 700 Euro^^ wenn ich dann noch über 120 Hz haben möcht.... 
wird wohl erst mal gespart....


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. November 2018)

Also ich würde mir einfach nen Dell S2716DG bestellen, ich hatte bisher schon 5 verschiedene und absolut fehlerfreie Modelle bekommen.

Im Übrigen gibt es den perfekten Monitor, er ist nur noch nicht veröffentlicht: ROG SWIFT PG35VQ   | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland

**Und ich hab bei mir auf der Arbeit viele HP OMEN 27 kommen & gehen sehen und bis auf ein zwei waren von vielleicht 50 auch alle top.


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. November 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es den perfekten Monitor, er ist nur noch nicht veröffentlicht: ROG SWIFT PG35VQ   | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland



Es wird nie einen perfekten Monitor geben! Außer: der Monitor scannt Deine Iris, Deine Netzhaut und scannt zusätzlich noch Dein Gehirn, um sich mit diesen Daten dann "perfekt" auf Dein Sehempfinden und Gewohnheiten einzustellen 
Gruß T.


----------



## HisN (28. November 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es den perfekten Monitor, er ist nur noch nicht veröffentlicht: ROG SWIFT PG35VQ   | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland



Mir würden da fast 1000 Pixel in der Höhe fehlen. 
Wir sind wohl alle Individualisten^^


----------



## N1k0s (28. November 2018)

Helvegen schrieb:


> Acer xb 271hua sehr schlechte Verarbeitung des Gerätes (hatte einen da)




Was fandest du da schlecht ?


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2018)

Um es mal einfach zu sagen, es gibt keinen perfekten Gamingmonitor.
Man muss immer Kompromisse machen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2018)

Selbst den besten Monitor/TV kann man immer noch kalibrieren um ein noch besseres Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2018)

Es geht nicht nur um das bessere Bild, sondern um alle Eigenschaften.


----------



## Helvegen (29. November 2018)

Ja sehr schade das es diesen nicht gibt. Kompromisse naja sind nicht so mein Ding ! 

Deswegen überlege ich mir ein Monitor zu holen der weit unter 500€ ist damit man wenigstens das Gefühl nicht hat 500 taken für Schrott den Asus und co als top Produkt umschreiben ausgegeben zu haben. 

Würde da auf Gsync verzichten  
Gibt es was gescheites mit 27 Zoll WQHD 120hz ?


----------



## LinusTECH (29. November 2018)

OLED kann man am PC sowieso von Haus aus vergessen wegen dem Einbrennen. Ich habe 2 Asus PG279Q bei amazon zurückgeschickt und den dritten woanders bestellt. Der dritte Monitor hatte bei kalibrierten Settings und dunklen Hintergrund kein auffälliges Backlight Bleeding. IPS-Glow ebenfalls kaum bis gar nicht. Es ist zwar schade dass es eine Lotterie ist mit den Panels aber ich finde wenn man einen guten gefunden hat dann zahlt es sich mehr als aus. Mein alter Monitor hatte ein TN Panel und 60Hz. Der Unterschied zu 144(165 geht auch)Hz/IPS/G-Sync ist GEWALTIG. Die Farben sind extrem kräftig und werden auch nicht blasser wenn man schräger sitzt dank IPS. 144Hz sind meiner Meinung nach heute Pflicht. Natürlich braucht man auch die Hardware dafür aber 100fps+ in Spielen ist eine VIEL bessere Erfahrung als alles darunter.


----------



## azzih (29. November 2018)

Klar gibt genug sehr gute Gaming Monitore, muss halt ein bisschen Glück mim Panel haben manchmal. Und zu piensig darf man halt auch net sein, also erwarten ein perfekt gleichmäßig ausgeleuchteten Monitor zu finden.

Hab den hier: Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €'*'423 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Hat im Prinzip alles: Gutes IPS Panel, WQHD, 144hz, 27 Zoll und den gabs in der Cyber Week für 350€.

Und 144 hz macht ein gewaltigen Unterschied. Hab letztens System neu aufgesetzt und vergessen im Treiber die 144Hz einzustellen. Dann Overwatch gestartet und gedacht, hey das fühlt sich irgendwie zäh an (144fps) und warum treff ich als Widow nix mehr. 
Dann irgendwann später am Tag entdeckt das als 60 hz anwaren. Den Unterschied merkt man halt erst sehr stark wenn man auf dem alten Standart wieder spielen muss. Fühlt sich dann zäh und unrund an trotz gleichen fps.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. November 2018)

Jedes mal wenn ich statt dem Monitor den Fernseher anschließe sehe ich einen riesigen Unterschied. Erst wenn ich am Monitor Reshade optimal einstelle ist das Bild des 270hu gut. Vielen Monitoren fehlt ganz einfach die Maximalhelligkeit bzw die Auflösung. 
Zwischen 1440p und 4k ist der Unterschied teilweise so groß der Unterschied zwischen 60hz und 144hz. Viele 4k Fernseher haben allerdings auch ein super 1440p Bild, welches sogar noch besser ist, als das native Bild vieler 1440P Monitore.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich statt dem Monitor den Fernseher anschließe sehe ich einen riesigen Unterschied. Erst wenn ich am Monitor Reshade optimal einstelle ist das Bild des 270hu gut. Vielen Monitoren fehlt ganz einfach die Maximalhelligkeit bzw die Auflösung.
> Zwischen 1440p und 4k ist der Unterschied teilweise so groß der Unterschied zwischen 60hz und 144hz. Viele 4k Fernseher haben allerdings auch ein super 1440p Bild, welches sogar noch besser ist, als das native Bild vieler 1440P Monitore.



Genau deshalb hab ich mal ne zeitlang das OLED-Topmodell von Sony am PC gehabt um genau das zu testen, und es wäre einfach perfekt, wären da nicht nur HDMI & diese unnötige Mindestgröße von 55Zoll die halt einfach auf keinen Schreibtisch passt. Und wenn man ihn an die Wand hängt & den Schreibtisch wegzieht ist es irgendwie kein PC spielen mehr sondern fühlt sich an wie Konsole mit Maus & Tastatur, also auch nicht das wahre.

Die Dell S2716DG sind von Haus aus wirklich gut eingestellt gewesen, dennoch war das Bild im Vergleich eher meh. Vor allem selbst im Vergleich zum baugleichen U2715H (glaube ich hieß der) war das Bild wieder nur halb so gut ...

Wenn es einfach nur günstig sein soll & 120Hz haben soll bei WQHD schau doch einfach in Geizhals und nimm irgendeinen :3 

Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Geht los bei 344€


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich statt dem Monitor den Fernseher anschließe sehe ich einen riesigen Unterschied. Erst wenn ich am Monitor Reshade optimal einstelle ist das Bild des 270hu gut. Vielen Monitoren fehlt ganz einfach die Maximalhelligkeit bzw die Auflösung.
> Zwischen 1440p und 4k ist der Unterschied teilweise so groß der Unterschied zwischen 60hz und 144hz. Viele 4k Fernseher haben allerdings auch ein super 1440p Bild, welches sogar noch besser ist, als das native Bild vieler 1440P Monitore.


Und wieder dreht sich bei dir wieder alles nur ums Bild.
Einen guten Monitor macht mehr aus, als nur ein gutes Bild.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (30. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wieder dreht sich bei dir wieder alles nur ums Bild.
> Einen guten Monitor macht mehr aus, als nur ein gutes Bild.



Reaktionszeit, Verarbeitung, Auflösung, und Größe des Displays wären die anderen Kriterien.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2018)

Inputlag, Ergonomie, zusätzliche Features, flimmerfrei usw.
Gibt so viele Sachen und nicht jeder will das Gleiche haben.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (30. November 2018)

TE kann ohne weiteres sündhaft teure Monitore mit Vor Ort Installation und Service kaufen. ASUS Monitore gehören leider nicht zu dem Portfolio.

TE schaut sich bei preisgünstigen High-End Monitoren um und wird damit zufrieden. Die kosten, keine Frage.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. November 2018)

Ja, es gibt den perfekten Gaming Monitor:

Ein schön großer 65+“ OLED TV


----------



## Plasmadampfer (30. November 2018)

Waren die Farbechten nicht SPVA ? OLED ist doch mehr für Super RTL oder Baby TV !?


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2018)

Na, Freitag Abend und bissl viel geraucht?


----------



## Kyus (30. November 2018)

Natürlich gibts den, jedoch nur in deinen Träumen. Entscheide mit welchen Mängeln du leben kannst. Die haben leider alle ihre Macken und Perfektionismus wird dir hier nicht weiterhelfen.
Ggf. nach günstigeren Alternativen ohne G-Sync Ausschau halten, wo die Erwartungshaltung nicht so hoch ist. 


Helvegen schrieb:


> Warum :  gespielt wird sehr viel in dunkler Umgebung und dann auch noch eher dunkle Spiele wie das kommende X4 Fondations oder Scum, Eft und EVE


Lass bitte in diesem Fall bloß die Finger vom Dell S2716DG. Ich würde hier eher auf VA gehen und damit auf G-Sync verzichten.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (30. November 2018)

Ich dachte immer nach SPVA kommen die teuren, fehlerfreien IPS Displays, hart gefehlt offensichtlich.


Mein EIZO mit SPVA Panel hat aktuell 32355h drauf. Japanese.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2018)

IPS kann schwarz selbst für einen LCD ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (30. November 2018)

Es ist in der Planung wegen Elektronik schmeiss wech, dass die Geräte wieder länger leben sollen. Meine Miele ist gut., sehr gut sogar.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Dezember 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt den perfekten Gaming Monitor:
> 
> Ein schön großer 65+“ OLED TV



Ja die superdünnen Tvs die beim Tragen fast zerbrechen und dann nur noch mit Magneten an der Wand hängen, da der Rahmen nur 2mm dünn ist. Das sind schon super Fernseher, nur leider mit 4000€+ für die 65 Zoll Variante viel zu teuer. Und deren Inputlag ist auch teilweise nicht so gut. Zumindest wenn man sich die Reviews so anschaut.
Die BFGDS von Nvidia sollen doch die super Gang Fernseher werden...Für 3000€+...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2018)

Zuletzt gab es LG Modelle für 1500€ im Angebot, bzw. 55" für um die 1000€. Immernoch teuer aber weit weg von den von dir erwarteten 4000.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Dezember 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zuletzt gab es LG Modelle für 1500€ im Angebot, bzw. 55" für um die 1000€. Immernoch teuer aber weit weg von den von dir erwarteten 4000.



Ich meinte ja auch die brandneuen Fernseher von LG und Samsung. Bei Saturn hat der dünnste LG Fernseher 3999€ als 65 Zoll Modell gekostet   LG Electronics Signature OLED 65W7V ab €' '3999 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2018)

Das ist auch ein brandneuer LG OLED:
LG Electronics OLED 65C8LLA ab €'*'2079 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Panel und Bildverarbeitung ist identisch, hat nur nicht das Signature Design mit separater Soundbar.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (3. Dezember 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein brandneuer LG OLED:
> LG Electronics OLED 65C8LLA ab €'*'2079 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Panel und Bildverarbeitung ist identisch, hat nur nicht das Signaturen Design mit separater Soundbar.



Na aber dann doch lieber das Signature Design, vor allem wenn es ihn wie jetzt für 2599 bei Mediamarkt im Angebot gibt 

*Sorry, ist abgelaufen, Angebot war wohl nur dieses Wochenende...


Ich kann aber fürs zocken meinen KD55-A1 empfehlen. Der passt sogar auf den Schreibtisch, das Bild & System sind mega aber fürs direkte davorsitzen doch etwas groß.


----------



## Bongripper666 (3. Dezember 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Mir würden da fast 1000 Pixel in der Höhe fehlen.
> Wir sind wohl alle Individualisten^^


Zusätzlich hat er falsche Panel. Ein gutes VA Panel schlägt imho jederzeit IPS.
Im Moment bietet der Markt keinen Monitor, gegen den ich meinen jetzigen eintauschen wollen würde. Vor 2020 rechne ich nicht damit, dass sich das ändern wird.


----------



## Helvegen (15. Dezember 2018)

So liebe COM, 

ich habe mich entschieden bei der Lottery mitzumachen.

Was soll man zu Asus sagen bzw. zum Panel Hersteller außer  „unter aller SAU“ .

Der erste Monitor hatte an den Rändern im Bild Minikratzer die man zwar nur bei bestimmten Lichtverhältnisse sieht, + starkem Glow ging noch am gleichen Tag zurück. 

Der zweite war ebenfalls an den Rändern voll mit Fingerabdrücken und fettigen Schlieren.
Dazu hatte er ordentliches BLB in zwei Ecken die sogar bei Tageslicht auffielen.  Aber der Glow der war wirklich der Oberhammer, selbst bei sturen90 Grad zum Monitor schimmerten es überall im Bild.

Der Aktuell dritte ist gestern gekommen, auch dieser Monitor voll mit Fingerabdrücken von richtig fettigen Finger. 
BLB ist ertragbar fällt nicht wirklich auf außer bei sehr dunklen Szenen. 
Diesesmal habe ich sogar nach toten Pixel gesucht aber keine gefunden.
Doch der Glow ne der macht alles wieder kaputt,  beim gleich bleibenden Betrachtungswinkel schimmert es deutlich in den Ecken 

Eigentlich ist nicht mal Asus oder Panel Hersteller schuld, diese können auch nur wie jedes Andere Unternehmenn auf Reklamationen reagieren um ihren Prozess so anzupassen das er prozesssicher wird. 
Ergo wenn der Kunde jeden misst akzeptiert wird auch nichts verändert da ein % Rückläufer immer mit berechnet wird und solange die Kosten der Rückläufer nicht die Summe der Kosten für verbesserung übersteigt wird auch nichts getan. So wie in jedem anderem gewinnorientiertem Unternehmen es gehandhabt wird. 

Traurig,
 habe den Monitor heute eingepackt und wieder zurück geschickt mit Gutschrift Wunsch. 

Respekt an Mindfactory diese tauschen aus ohne ein Mucken und das in top Speed.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

Dafür hast du anscheinend 3 mal einen gebrauchten Monitor bekommen.


----------



## chaotium (15. Dezember 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir einfach nen Dell S2716DG bestellen, ich hatte bisher schon 5 verschiedene und absolut fehlerfreie Modelle bekommen.
> 
> Im Übrigen gibt es den perfekten Monitor, er ist nur noch nicht veröffentlicht: ROG SWIFT PG35VQ   | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland
> 
> **Und ich hab bei mir auf der Arbeit viele HP OMEN 27 kommen & gehen sehen und bis auf ein zwei waren von vielleicht 50 auch alle top.



Und der hat ein TN Panel dann?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Dezember 2018)

Merkwürdig, dass du so über ASUS schimpfst. 
Hab am Wochende zu meinem PG27UQ & nem MG28UQ noch einen PG279Q geholt, alle drei ohne größere Probleme am Panel und weit besser als ich das von anderen Herstellern gewöhnt wäre.


----------



## ZeXes (17. Dezember 2018)

Hol dir doch eins mit TN Panel.. ?

Der neue hier soll auf ähnlichem Niveau, wie IPS sein:

ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ ab €' '765,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mit 8bit Farbtiefe. Genau, wie die meisten IPS Displays.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Dezember 2018)

TN Realy das ding ist scheußlig und kommt bei weitem nicht an VA oder IPS ran bleibt immer noch ein TN und mehr als schnell ist da nüx.
Übern Blickwinkel reden wir erst garnicht.

Mindfactory ist dafür schon bekannt bei neukäufe einfach B-Ware zu schicken hatte ich auch schon 2x.

Leider kann man kaum ein Monitor kaufen alle haben Macken.
Asus und Acer haben mit AUO Panel ein mieses Coating was Bild und Schrift einfach unscharf und Wechgezeichnet macht.
Eizo FS2735 ist lahm wie ne ente und hat ein verhunstes OD.
AOC Agon 271QG hat mit abstand das beste Coating untern den IPSlern dafür ein riesen lotto mit BLB..

VA ist meistens zu lahm für 144Hz,haben Ghosting und ein Silberschein übers ganze Bild ausser im Zentrum was den Schwarzeindruck nur minimals besser erscheinen lässt.
+eine miese *unscharfe* Schriftdarstellung durch de Pixelstrucktur.

Bei TN kämpfste gegen übelstes Colorbanding,mit abstand schlechteste BQ und Scanlines...

Du hast die wahl welche Macken du haben möchtest.

Acer setzt mit ihr nächsten 144Hz Monitor ja nicht mehr auf AUO sonder innolux kann ein gutes oder schlechtes zeichen sein mal sehen.
Ansonsten wie gesagt kannste nur fleißig Lotto spielen oder ein 60Hz Monitor der ausgereift ist.


----------



## Verak (24. Dezember 2018)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir diesen 32" AOC holen soll, sobald ich das Geld von meinem zuvor gekauften 27" Acer wieder habe. Den ich zurückgeschickt hatte aufgrund eines dicken schwarzen Pixelfehlers und 2-3 Sekunden Bildaussetzer. Eigentlich hatte ich den neuen 27" Dell hier im Auge gehabt, aber bin mir noch unschlüssig. Und was IPS betrifft habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf Panel Lotterie, in dem Preisbereich kommen auch nur die beiden Acer und vielleicht noch der Asus in Frage. Was die Verarbeitung betrifft, nehme ich aufgrund meines zuvor bestellten Acer, lieber Abstand von den beiden IPS Modellen.

*edit*
Weis aber au net ob ich wirklich so viel Kohle raushauen sollte. Da ich im Grunde alles quer durch die Bank spiele, würde mir wohl au nen 60Hz WQHD Monitor ausreichen und spar mir die ~150€ lieber für ne 1TB SSD. Daher bin ich am überlegen ob es nicht doch vielleicht dieser LG wird. Wurde auch bei Prad mit gut bewertet und hat eine Freesync Range von 40-60Hz.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. Dezember 2018)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Hol dir doch eins mit TN Panel.. ?
> 
> Der neue hier soll auf ähnlichem Niveau, wie IPS sein:
> 
> ...



Das Ding kommt durchaus an IPS ran, um mal die TN-Pauschalisierung hier wieder etwas zu entkräften.

Hat native 8 Bit, gute Farbtreue, KEIN Color Banding (zumindest kein schlimmeres als andere 8 Bit) und für TN gute Blickwinkel - wenn auch nicht so gut wie IPS, aber wer schaut auch schon im 178° Winkel drauf?

Macken sind hier vielmehr:
- Kräuselndes Coating bei homogenen hellen Flächen/Farben, das aber in Spielen kaum auffällt
- Hohe Minimalhelligkeit von ca. 130 cd/m² (Abends brauchts ne Sonnenbrille  )
- Preis: Acer Z1 ist hier mit gleichem Panel günstiger.


----------



## Verak (24. Dezember 2018)

Der PG27VQ kostet übrigens nur noch 650€ und liegt damit vom Preis her auf dem Niveau des Acer Z1.


----------



## copy_cat (25. Dezember 2018)

jede Person nimmt störungen, bildfehler etc. anders wahr, ich hatte  7 verschiedene monitore bis ich einen gefunden hatte der für mich das perfekte bild hat, diesen hab ich dann auch behalten. 

einfach weiter suchen, umschauen, vergleichen, in der not bestellen und ne woche testen, bei nicht gefallen zurück schicken. 

wünsche dir viel glück, bei mir hat es 3 monate gedauert bis ich mich festegelegt habe


----------



## Verak (26. Dezember 2018)

copy_cat schrieb:


> bei mir hat es 3 monate gedauert bis ich mich festegelegt habe



und welcher Monitor ist es am Ende bei dir geworden ?


----------

